# Does anyone live in Caniles near Baza?



## eliefostermacro (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello, I am new to the site and this is my first post. We are looking to purchase a property in Caniles near Baza, and we have been told there is a large Romanian gypsy community in the area. Whilst I have nothing against this ethnic group, you do hear bad stories about them. So, I am wondering if anyone has any first hand knowledge of the area and of anything bad. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------

